

Ask HN: HN redesign? - hajrice

I dont like the way HN is designed. It's very hard to see the stories, I usually skip a few threads or so per page, it's very hard to focus on each. The upvote/downvote are too close and sometimes I'll accidental downvote a comment/thread while trying to upvote it! =/<p>Your thoughts on HN's design? I was playing with HN's design in Photoshop and I think there are a number of ways it could be improved. Am I the only one bitching about the design?
======
kls
I think it works pretty well, but I would love to see tags implemented so that
I could out and out filter some tags. For example if I want oil spill news, I
will go to a news outlet. Not that there is anything wrong with posting it,
but I would love to be able to filter on tags to get them out of my list.

